# Toro CCR 2400 Snowblower - low on power



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a Toro CCR 2400 Snowblower with very little power. It starts on the first pull and idles OK but when I get in the snow it just doesn't throw it very far....maybe 5ft with the chute pointed all the way up. I don't have any equipment to check compression but it seems ok. Any ideas what the problem is?

Previous owner said it didn't run at all but it started right up when I put gas in it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Without additional information on the specific engine, I would take a look at the exhaust port and spark arrestor screen (if equipped). look for any carbon build up anywhere in the exhaust that could be restricting the exhaust flow.


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

it's a 4hp Briggs & Stratton 084132-0120-E1
Toro snowblower model 38409. It's a 1999 year blower.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

The 4 hp Briggs isn't going to throw snow very far even running at top speed. Do what 30 year tech pointed out and it may also be time to rebuild and clean the carburetor if you haven't already done so.


----------

